# 33g community and 10g fry tanks



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Thought I would start up a journal so that I can share my tank experiences with the community. Will try and keep this updated. Added some plants to both tanks today.

Here is my 10g fry tank. Residents include 30-40 Guppy fry/juvies, 6 Swordtail juvies, about 8 Red Cherry Shrimp, 2 Silver Tip BNP's and 2 Albino Corys.

Tank Shot:










Cory, RCS and a couple of fry










This fry appears to be Albino?










I hope to have some Kribensis fry too soon as my pair appears to be spawning.

Here is my 33g community tank. Overstocked at the moment with:

4 Kribensis
4 Yellow Meeki
5 Silvertip BNP's
2 Longfin Albino BNP's
1 Chinese Algae Eater
1 Spotted Cory
1 Salt & Pepper Cory
1 Glass Catfish
1 Red Tail Shark
3 Zebra Danios
3 Neon Tetras
2 Blue Gouramis
1 Pearl Gourami
4 Lemon Tetras
2 Black Skirt Tetras
2 Swordtails
2 African Dwarf Frogs
1 Zebra Snail

Plants include Marimo Moss, Flame Moss, Ludwigia repens 'Rubin', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygrophila 'Ceylon, hygrophila polysperm, amazon swords, some grasslike ground cover and Hornwort

Tank Shot:










Albino BNP










Yellow Meeki Pair










Have a 55g in my crawlspace that i'm getting ready to setup next  I'm thinkin' malawi mbuna with yellow labs, rustys and acei with some syndontis cats.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice tank shots. look forward to following along your tank journal 
your 33gallon is not overstocked. it's perfect. 

what type of filtration are you using?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice....pic! like the long fin pleco!!


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

AC20 and an AquaTech 10-20. I've got an AC70 that i'm thinking of putting on, but that would involve draining the tank :/ I also have a beater Magnum 350 that I could try out on it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's awesome to have overfiltration. you're long-fin BNP is quite stunning and the picture....well taken.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Just added 30-35 cherry red and blueberry shrimp to the 10g fry tank... hope that a colony will emerge  Thanks to fragglerock for selling me her culls


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Most of the shrimp seem to be hiding out in the riccia in the back corner by the filter. It's wierd having almost 40 shrimp in the tank and only being able to see one or two  A few cherries have taken up residence in the mixed moss (xmas / java?) at the front. Reduced temperature to 79 degrees to try and maintain a nice equilibrium between the shrimp and the fry.

Updated tank shot










RCS hideout


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Just going through some of the journals, and love your tank. Did your cherry shrimp population explode? I'd love to see some updated pics......


----------

